# Nevermore: An Evening With Edgar Allan Poe



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Nevermore: An Evening With Edgar Allan Poe," is a one man stage play starring Jeffrey Combs, directed by Stuart Gordon and written by Dennis Paoli.

Shows are every weekend from now until late October at the Steve Allen Theater located at 4773 Hollywood Blvd in Los Angeles. An interview and ticket information are in the links:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/interviewsnews.php?id=11969

http://www.steveallentheater.com/nevermore

I would love to catch this show!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I could watch Jeffery Combs do his taxes and be entertained, he's an amazing and vastly underappreciated talent.


----------

